# know any small movers?



## watamari

Hello, I want to move just one bicycle from Japan to the US. Black Cat Yamato won't take anything that go over height+width+length sums of 160 cm, nor will they take anything irregularly shaped. My bicycle frame which I had taken apart professionally is approx a meter by 50 cm at its longest dimensions, and I've wrapped it with lots of bubble wrap and cardboard, making it a fairly compact shape. But if I have to put it in a rectangular box, as required, it will be way over their size limits, plus that doesn't include the two wheels, and they want to charge 22,000 yen per box, even if it's shipped surface. 
When I moved from the UK to the US some years ago, there was a company called Seven Seas Worldwide that were great for small moves, such as by students. I only had 7 boxes or so, and had a good experience. Unfortunately, they don't do Japan. Does anyone know of a similar moving company in Japan that will take just one or two boxes? The post office won't take anything so big. There's an expat forum that lists maybe 10 different shipping companies in Japan, but I don't want to fill out the same information over and over for each company just to find out whether they do small moves or to get a quote. I realize I could take it with me when I fly to the US, the weight limit is 50lb per suitcase/box and two per person, but I can't this time around.
Mari


----------

